

Russian politician says Apple CEO Tim Cook 'should be banned' from country - napsterbr
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2815334/Russian-politician-says-Apple-CEO-Tim-Cook-banned-country-coming-gay-bring-Aids-Ebola-gonorrhea.html

======
dreamweapon
Russia's downward spiral never ceases to amaze.

~~~
davesque
To be fair, I'm sure we have one or two conservative politicians that would
say something similar.

